
Conifer – collect and revisit web pages - jellyksong
https://conifer.rhizome.org/
======
mamadontloveme
Keep in mind that the captured pages doesn't work in offline mode (which is
the main point for archives). In my opinion, this is not a complete self-
hosted archive solution.

It seems that they want users to use their online service instead (in order to
collect user data of course) ... This is why they give you "free" 5GB account
:)

~~~
mellosouls
That's clear from the front page.

If you want to do it yourself, use the original open source tools that this is
based on, and that they paid to develop.

 _Conifer is an online service based on Webrecorder software._

------
skyfaller
What's up with their Github? The link in the footer is broken:
[https://github.com/rhizome-conifer/conifer](https://github.com/rhizome-
conifer/conifer)

And their Github organization has no public repositories. Is the code in the
process of being moved from somewhere else?

~~~
andrethegiant
Looks like it's moved here
[https://github.com/webrecorder/conifer](https://github.com/webrecorder/conifer)

~~~
abathur
According to the site
([https://blog.conifer.rhizome.org/2020/06/11/webrecorder-
coni...](https://blog.conifer.rhizome.org/2020/06/11/webrecorder-
conifer.html)), webrecorder is becoming Conifer, so I'm guessing they've
renamed the project but not transferred it yet.

